# AMD Fusion Launched in INDIA



## papa (Feb 6, 2011)

Global chip-maker AMD today announced the launch of a new chipset that offers higher computing speed and better graphics quality than its predecessors. 

The new 'Fusion' processors incorporate a graphics card (GPU) and microprocessor (CPU) on a single chip, allowing computer-makers to develop new form factors for devices. 

"AMD Fusion will eliminate the need for consumers to choose between power and performance... This will also allow our partners to offer exciting new form factors on a robust computing platform," AMD India Managing Director and Regional VP (Sales and Marketing) Ravi Swaminathan said.
Can it beat the new intel series sandybridge?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2011)

it should be able to beat the current ones but the LGA1336 replacement that going to be launched in late 2011, it'll be a really tough task.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 7, 2011)

the sandy bridge processors core and clock rates are higher than fusion.then how can it beat it?????


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> it should be able to beat the current ones but the LGA1336 replacement that going to be launched in late 2011, it'll be a really tough task.



Thats not possible. First gen fusion won't have bulldozer cpu's but stars based cores based on current phenom 2. They stand no chance against 1155 sandybridge. Will cater to a good balanced entry level to lower mid desktop.

Bulldozer will give sandybridge a fight.


----------



## Kishal (Feb 7, 2011)

IMO the current gen fusions are gonna give tough competition to lower mid range stuff, such as i3 based systems and netbooks and nettops


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Thats not possible. First gen fusion won't have bulldozer cpu's but stars based cores based on current phenom 2. They stand no chance against 1155 sandybridge. Will cater to a good balanced entry level to lower mid desktop.
> 
> Bulldozer will give sandybridge a fight.



lets see. heard bulldozer will be released by Q4 2011. now need to know if it'll be based on stars or bulldozer. even if based on stars, it maybe optimized well enough to give the i3 & i5s a good fight. at least in the graphics section.



sukesh1090 said:


> the sandy bridge processors core and clock rates are higher than fusion.then how can it beat it?????



are any Fusion released yet? or you talking about the sub-entrylevel APUs?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

yup lets wait as sammy said


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sam you are really confused between bulldozer and Fusion.... 

Bulldozer does NOT have an On die GPU..

Plenty of fusion reviews are out, but thats the E350 we are talking about....does well against the atom, mid range chips (replacing athlon II X4) will be out Q4 2011.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

^^only athlon replacemets by Q4 

BTW AFAIK bulldozer will also bring back AMD FX processors. Acc. to a source these gave intel extreme editions a good fight and crushed these. amd discontinued this title as it doesnt want to spoil its meaning. it thus gave black edition name to high end processors. but now there will be fight in everysegment i suppose.


----------



## papa (Feb 7, 2011)

are any Fusion released yet? or you talking about the sub-entrylevel APUs?[/QUOTE]

AMD Launched Fusion Platform In India

Revolutionary APU Era Begins in India!! AMD launches its Fusion Platform

AMD the world s leading semiconductor design innovator, today announced the launch of the AMD Fusion Family of Accelerated Processing Units (APUs) a single die design that combines the multi-core CPU (x86) technology with the powerful DirectX 11-capable graphics and a parallel processing engine. The APU also includes a dedicated high-definition video acceleration block, and a high-speed bus that speeds data across the differing types of processor cores within the same design.

The APU comes in the following two versions based on performance and (low) power draw.
E-Series, an 18-watt TDP APU formerly codenamed Zacate is for ultrathin, mainstream, and value notebooks as well as desktops and all-in-ones.
C-Series, a 9-watt APU formerly codenamed Ontario for netbooks and small form factor desktops and devices.

Over 11 AMD Fusion-based systems will be launched in India in the first half of 2011 from leading manufacturers including Sony, HP, Dell, Lenovo, Asus, MSI and Toshiba, who will deliver AMD Fusion APU-based systems at very compelling value and mainstream price points.

A 90 member team from AMD s Research and Development Team in Hyderabad played a significant role in the design and development of the microprocessors, Fusion SoCs (system on chips), graphics and media solutions.

HD 2.0 Everywhere
High definition (HD) content is ubiquitous today. From YouTube videos to DirectX 11 games to Blu-ray, the world is tapping into various ways to enjoy this content with the computer serving as the hub. And thanks to the VISION Engine from AMD, a set of capabilities unique to all AMD Fusion APU-powered PCs, the visual side of computing never looked more vivid and realistic. The VISION Engine is an unmatched combination of:
? DirectX 11-capable graphics
? Massive parallel processing to speed application performance
? The UVD3 video acceleration block found in the new AMD Radeon HD6800 Series GPUs
? Unique graphics driver capabilities updated on a monthly basis to continuously improve visual performance

Selecting a PC equipped with the VISION Engine and software from AMD partners means Internet browsing is a faster, application-like experience; 1080p HD video playback is gorgeous, smooth and quiet; standard definition video looks high-definition; 2D content can be converted into stereoscopic 3D; even the most graphics-intensive websites load quickly; manipulating HD content is fast and easy; and 3D gaming at HD resolutions is fast and life-like.

Personal Supercomputing
Much of a computing experience is linked to software and, until now, software developers have been held back by the independent nature in which CPUs and GPUs process information. However, AMD Fusion APUs remove this obstacle and allow developers to take full advantage of the parallel processing power of a GPU more than 500 GFLOPs for the upcoming A-Series Llano APU thus bringing supercomputer-like performance to every day computing tasks. More applications can run simultaneously and they can do so faster than previous designs in the same class.

AMD AllDay Power
Additionally, AMD Fusion technology enables all-day battery life 10 hours or more. The new power-saving features present in the single-chip design greatly extend the time between plug-ins, even when enjoying HD content.

Out power and Outperform: E-Series, C-Series and A-Series APUs
The 2011 low power platform (formerly codenamed Brazos ) enhances the everyday computing experience and is available beginning today in two APU variations: E-Series and C-Series. These APUs feature the new x86 CPU core codenamed Bobcat . Bobcat is AMD s first new x86 core since 2003 and was designed from the ground up to deliver stellar mobile performance.

New Series of Low Power APUs

E-Series (former codename: Zacate )
Designed for mainstream notebooks, All-in-Ones, and small form factor desktops.

Model: TDP Core Count Frequency

E-350 18Watts 2 1.6 GHz
E-240 18Watts 1 1.5 GHz

C-Series (former codename: Ontario )
Designed for HD netbooks and other emerging form factors

Model: TDP Core Count Frequency

C-50 9Watts 2 1.0 GHz
C-30 9Watts 1 1.2 GHz

The 2011 mainstream platform is primarily intended for performance and mainstream notebooks and mainstream desktops. It will feature the 32nm die A-Series Llano APU, which includes up to four x86 cores and a DirectX 11-capable discrete-level GPU, and is scheduled to ship in the first half of 2011 and appear in products mid-year.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

Early fusion chips will have older phenom 2 cores codenamed stars with a 5450 class APU. Taking cpu performance, they will nowhere be near of sandybridge. But apu's will make a difference to general purpose computing.

Bulldozer based fusions are not announced yet and bulldozer chips will come without apu's and will fit in the scorpious platform. *These will be sandybridge's (both 1155 and socket 2011) true competitor. * They are expected in Q3 or Q4 2011.


----------

